
LThe tiny bug that can turn common elements into 24 carat GOLD - evo_9
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2212807/21st-Century-alchemy-The-tiny-bug-turn-common-elements-24-carat-GOLD.html?ITO=1490
======
codgercoder
it does not turn "elements" into gold, but a gold compound; lame title, guys.

